# Black/Brown Toy Poodles in the SF Bay Area?



## vikicica (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello everybody! My family finally decided to get a puppy, and we've settled on a toy poodle. (Yay!) However, we've been having a bit of trouble finding a breeder. We're looking for a black or chocolate brown toy poodle, but not the tiny or teacup size. Somewhere around 7-9 pounds as an adult would be a good size, but right now the teacup size seems to be more popular. AKC registration would also be nice, just so we know the puppy is healthy. Can anybody recommend a breeder around the San Francisco Bay Area or just Northern California in general? (We live near San Mateo but we'd be willing to drive a couple hours if we needed to)

Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

As I mentioned in your introduction thread, and especially now that you've decided to go the breeder route, that the Poodle Day in Carmel at the end of September would be an excellent way of finding a breeder or rescue contact. There will be a ton of poodles there and poodle people and it would be a great way to get some good information, hear from those with experience of breeders in the area, etc. and from San Mateo is not to far. 

Also 7-9lbs would be a good size toy, and if you went up a few lbs a small mini. Both are excellent, though the minis tend to be more durable and able to walk with some endurance.

Can't wait to hear more about your journey finding your pup and all about him/her when the timing is right!

Dan


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't help you with California as I am on the East Coast, but just wanted to chime in that AKC registration has zero to do with health. What you want to do is find a reputable show breeder who does the appropriate health testing (in toys, PRA cleared by testing or parentage, examination of the parents for luxating patellas and no heart murmur).
A breeder of high integrity should be able to give a reliable estimation of the adult size, temperament, and such.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Check out Clarion Poodles, she is A great breeder who does all the necessary testing and shows her dogs. Here's the link:

Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders

Julia


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

I got my brown toy from a breeder in Grass Valley, Gail Zamora. At 10 months she is 6lb and about 10inches, so a larger toy. All her pups are raised inside (with outdoor visits) and started early with pee pad training. She also includes a one year health guarantee on her pups. I love my pup. She is healthy (no kneecap problems), energetic, and affectionate! Here is her information. 

Gail Zamora's Poodles Website - Show Dogs and Champions

Also, poodle day is a great recommendation! We'll be there! :-D


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Towandafox said:


> ...Also, poodle day is a great recommendation! We'll be there! :-D


Awesome! Quinn and I will be in attendance as well, hope to see you there!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Also to add to what Tiny Poodles said, a reputable breeder will not advertise teacups or even use the term. Stay away from any breeder who sells teacups! Also, in poodles color is brown, not chocolate. Stay away from any breeder who uses the chocolate term as well or any other "exotic color" as well. (like vanilla creme etc).


----------

